# Sgt. Andrew C. Nicol &  Pfc. Bradley D. Rappuhn - 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment



## peefyloo (Aug 9, 2010)

From: http://www.defense.gov/releases/release.aspx?releaseid=13784

The Department of Defense announced today the deaths of two soldiers who were supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.

They died Aug. 8 at Zhari Kandahar, Afghanistan, of wounds sustained when insurgents attacked their unit using an improvised explosive device.

Killed were:

Sgt. Andrew C. Nicol, 23, of Eaton, Mich.,

Pfc. Bradley D. Rappuhn, 24, of Grand Ledge, Mich.

They were assigned to the 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, Fort Benning, Ga.

For more information, the media may contact the 75th Ranger Regiment Public affairs office at 706-545-4260 and USASOC News Service http://news.soc.mil .


----------



## tova (Aug 9, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 9, 2010)

RIP


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 9, 2010)

RIP Rangers.


----------



## MS_girl (Aug 9, 2010)

RIP


----------



## Muppet (Aug 9, 2010)

R.I.P. Rangers.

F.M.


----------



## dknob (Aug 9, 2010)

Jesus christ 
3rd Battalion has lost 8 this deployment... 

RIP.

RLTW!!


----------



## AWP (Aug 9, 2010)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 9, 2010)

Condolences to family, friends and colleagues.  RIP.


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 9, 2010)

Rest easy Rangers, your watch is over.


----------



## Headshot (Aug 10, 2010)

dknob said:


> 3rd Battalion has lost 8 this deployment...
> 
> RIP.
> 
> RLTW!!


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Aug 10, 2010)

Rest easy Brothers, condolences to family and 3rd Bat.
RLTW!!


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 10, 2010)

Rest in Peace.    My condolences to everyone who knew and loved these fine gents who gave all.


----------



## lancero (Aug 10, 2010)

RIP, Brothers.

RLTW


----------



## FNULNU (Aug 10, 2010)

Rest in Peace Rangers


----------



## rlowery60 (Aug 11, 2010)

RIP Rangers


----------



## Dame (Aug 12, 2010)

Rest in peace.


----------



## jtprgr375 (Aug 18, 2010)

RIP Brothers. We will meet in Valhalla soon. Going back over . Blue Skies.


----------

